# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Бог, матушка и образование

## Елизавета П.

Харе Кришна!

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны, преданные, которые так дороги Господу.

Прошу у вас заранее прощения за столь длинное вступление после этого предложения - иначе не была бы до конца ясна причина обращения к вам.
У меня, обусловленной души, сейчас внутри происходит буря, и поэтому я обращаюсь к вам за советом, поскольку больше не к кому обратиться (я лишь около 3-ёх месяцев, по милости дорогого Шри Кришны, размышляю о Нём, читаю книги Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады). 

Постепенно, осознавая истинные ценности человеческой формы жизни, некоторые вещи становятся крайне бессмысленной тратой времени, которого у этого тела и так мало. 

На данный момент времени я обучаюсь на 2-ом курсе в университете и пришла к тому, что то, что я изучаю / изучала, не имеет ни малейшей ценности для развития  меня - души, её индивидуальности (а тянет меня к творческой деятельности, которую я с радостью могу посвящать дорогому Господу). 
«_…материальному знанию приходит конец со смертью тела, духовное же знание вечно и неизменно_» (Абхай Чаранаравинда Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. Шри Ишопанишад, мантра 10, фрагмент комментария).

Когда я подошла с этой мыслью к матушке, мне сказали, что я несу вздор, и что мне обязательно нужно получить высшее образование, ибо без него никуда (что не является таковым). Также я оговаривала ей, что, покидая университет, сразу буду идти работать (принося доход как и ей, так и отдавая часть дохода в храм, потому что желаю хоть как-то послужить преданным и Кришне), а не «сидеть у неё на шее», но в ответ: «Закончишь учёбу - можешь делать, что хочешь». Меня не хотят ни слушать, ни слышать.
Хоть я и поступала в университет по своей воле, не ведая, из-за своего невежества, что творю, но вот уйти по собственному желанию мне не позволяют.

Я ни в коем случаи не обвиняю матушку в чём-либо, ибо всё - результат наших поступков в прошлом и, из-за неправильного выбора между иллюзией и служением Богу, отдавая предпочтение первому, мы пожинаем соответствующие плоды.

Отец, к слову, живёт не с нами, связи с ним нет и обратиться к нему не могу. Отношение матери к вере, которая приносит многим счастье и удовлетворение, - «секта». Конечно, чтобы опровергнуть это ложное представление, нужно показать лишь своим примером, что это не так, что Бог олицетворяет Собой счастье и благо, и всё, что связанно с Ним, является таковым. Но мне так и не задали ни одного вопроса касаемо веры, а я и не навязываю им иной взгляд на жизнь, иначе только усугублю сложившуюся ситуацию.

С одной стороны, ссылаясь на комментарий к 10-ой мантре «Шри Ишопанишад»:
«_Необходимо … научиться оказывать должное почтение другим» и «не следует приносить беспокойства другим своими действиями, мыслями или словами_». 

С другой стороны, я не могу встретиться с преданными, общение с которыми для меня ещё не ведомо, но так желанно и необходимо для духовного прогресса. Это «не могу» связанно с «не причинением беспокойства другим», матери.

Конечно, на всё воля Божья и, скорее всего, всё это является заработанной кармой, уроки которой я должна усвоить, пройти. Но мне так ещё сложно понять, что именно от меня хочет дорогой Господь.

Всё же, как мне быть? Я с трепетом на сердце жду встречи с преданными дорогого Господа Шри Кришны, возможности посетить храм. Просматривая видео «харинама» у меня по щекам текут слёзы и даже сейчас, изливая вам свою душу, это происходит. 

Но матушка… если я пойду против её желания, то таким образом причиню ей боль. 

Отучиться ли кое-как в университете (посвятить учёбу Господу не получается из-за внутреннего непринятия того учебного материала, который преподают в учебном заведении, поскольку в нём не говорится о Боге; неужели это проявления фанатизма?...), потратив энергию не в то русло, чтобы удовлетворить матушку, или идти по зову сердца, посвящая любимое занятие Верховной Личности Бога? 

О, дорогие преданные, надеюсь на вашу милость и милость Бога, что на меня снизойдет просветление в этой сложившейся ситуации.

Искренне прошу у вас прощения за такое обилие текста и благодарю за внимание!

С уважением,
Елизавета П.

----------


## Елизавета П.

Харе Кришна!

Примите мои поклоны!

Дорогой Господь позволил мне осознать то, что мы, в первую очередь, должны думать о других, а не быть эгоистом. Должны сострадательно и с пониманием относиться к тем, кто потерял настоящего себя в этом материальном мире, и стараться помочь им не причинив при этом вреда. 

Постепенно, шаг за шагом, нужно постараться наладить свои отношения с родителями, поскольку они - как один из главных источников энергии в нашей жизни. Если отношения с родителями "хромают", то и гармония с окружающим миром, с самим собой так же будет "хромать".

Искренне прошу у вас прощения, если ответ самой себе не соответствует правилам форума или же эта тема находится не в том разделе. Если вы видите ошибки в моих рассуждениях, действиях, то, пожалуйста, укажите мне на них, а я со всем смирением приму их.

Благодарю вас за внимание!

----------


## Елизавета П.

Харе Кришна!

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Дорогие преданные, прошу у вас прощения за непостоянство и за дополнения к вопросу, что, скорее всего, не соответствует данному разделу.
Возвращаясь к предыдущему сообщению - ещё ничего на самом деле и не было осознано.

По Своей беспричинной милости дорогой Господь продолжает давать нам наставления, чтобы мы смогли лучше понять Его, себя, этот мир и, в конечном счёте, вернулись домой, к Богу.

Недавно, по Своей милости, Господь снова напомнил мне, что Он пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа. Всевышний, находясь в сердце матушки, чётко давал мне понять, что из университета уходить не нужно (или ещё не время). С устройством на работу так же всё не ладилось - каждая попытка была провалена (поиски были на протяжении полугода или больше). Если к чему-то прикладываешь чрезмерные усилия, а результата нет - значит этого и не положено иметь; и Господь каждый раз пытался  мне это объяснить, но из-за фанатизма, эгоизма и гордыни я не могла этого увидеть. 

Есть замечательная притча о Сверхдуше, которая как нельзя кстати. Если вам интересно, то она будет приведена ниже.

Спасибо вам большое за внимание и прошу прощения за отнятое у вас время.

Ваш доброжелатель,
Елизавета П.





_Притча взята из книги «Основы Аюрведической медицины. История и метафизика» ( И.И. Ветров, А.В. Кузьменко):_

«Капур Нарадж вышел от духовного учителя в глубокой задумчивости. Он шел по улицам поселка и все повторял про себя слова, услышанные сегодня. "Верховная Личность Бога в образе Сверхдуши неизменно пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа, направляя его действия. Поменяв тело, живое существо забывает о совершенных в прошлом поступках, но Сверхдуша, которой известно настоящее, прошлое и будущее, остается свидетелем всего, что делает душа. Таким образом, Сверхдуша руководит всеми действиями живого существа.

Господь в образе Параматмы находится и в сердце собаки, и в сердце брахмана. Будучи источником всех существ, Господь заботится об их нуждах подобно матери. Как мать одинаково относится ко всем своим детям, так и верховный отец (или мать) одинаково заботится обо всех существах". 

"Надо же, — рассуждал сам с собой Капур, — значит, и в сердце даже самой маленькой птахи, и в сердце большого слона есть Бог".

Его размышления были прерваны страшным шумом и криками, раздававшимися на соседней улице. Капур повернул за угол и увидел, что в двадцати шагах от него развернулось настоящее побоище. Огромный слон, на спине которого едва удерживался перепуганный погонщик, взбесился. Слон громко ревел, мотал головой, кружился на месте и крушил все, что находилось поблизости. Люди с воплями разбегались в разные стороны, и казалось, сам воздух был наполнен ужасом. Когда огромное тело ударялось о стены домов, они покрывались трещинами. Несколько маленьких лавок на углу были разбиты вдребезги; на земле валялись втоптанные в грязь фрукты вперемешку с обрывками тканей. "Спасайтесь, бегите!", — кричал погонщик, и первым побуждением Капура было броситься наутек. Однако он вспомнил слова, сказанные сегодня учителем, и не сделал ни шагу в сторону. "Чего мне бояться? В сердце этого слона живет Бог, и в моем сердце живет Бог. Ну, право же, не станет Бог нападать Сам на Себя и причинять Самому Себе вред!"

Эта мысль показалась ему столь мудрой и здравой, что он остался стоять на месте. Между тем слон несся прямо на Капура, а погонщик продолжал кричать, чтобы тот спасался бегством и даже бросил в Капура свою чалму…

Через несколько дней Капура навестил его учитель. Склонившись над перебинтованным и загипсованным, похожим на мумию учеником, он укоризненно и печально покачал головой.

Капур посмотрел на учителя не менее укоризненно и произнес: "Как же так? Ведь вы говорили, что Бог есть в сердце каждого живого существа. Почему же Он допустил такое, находясь в сердце слона"

"Глупец, ты ничего не понял, — воскликнул учитель, — разве Бог, находясь в сердце погонщика, не предупреждал тебя его устами о грозящей опасности?" »

----------


## Лалита Кишори дд

Харе Кришна, дорогая Елизавета. Только что написала вам ответ и у меня все сбросились. Прошу прощенья, сейчас все повторю.

----------


## Лалита Кишори дд

Харе Кришна, дорогая матаджи Светлана! Благодарю вас за ваш вопрос и за то, что делитесь своими размышлениями и поисками ответа ????

Меня очень радует, что нашли ответ - продолжить учебу!

У преданных, недавно вставших на духовный путь, случается, что появляется желание отречения! И это замечательно! Но важно понимать от чего отрекаться. Иначе отречение может быть не истинным, а ложным. 

Прабхупада говорил (к сожалению, не смогу привести цитату в оригинале, но я не единожды слышала ее из уст старших преданных и духовных учителей, в этом варианте я ее и приведу):
Не нужно ни отчего отказываться, нужно просто добавить туда Кришну!

Меня это очень вдохновляет.

Бхагават-Гита учит нас выполнять обязанности в соответствии с варной и ашрамом. И поскольку вы сейчас живёте с мамой и учитесь в ВУЗе, и мама не хочет, чтобы вы оставляли эту учебу, то ваша учеба становится вашей обязанностью. А мама таким образом заботится о вас.

Недавно услышала в лекции Говардхан Гопала прабху такую фразу:
Забота  близких о нас - это часть их пути к Богу. 
Так позвольте вашей маме служить вам таким образом и приближаться к Господу!

Ваша служанка Лалита Кишори дд ????

----------


## Елизавета П.

Харе Кришна, уважаемая Лалита Кишори дд!

Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны.

Я очень признательна Вам за воодушевляющий ответ, который окончательно помог мне разобраться в сложившийся ситуации.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Елизавета П.

----------

